# RBAC & DAC



## asksoknow (Jun 25, 2013)

Assume a system with N job positions. For each job position i, 
 the number of individual users in that position is Ui
 the number of permission required from the job position is Pi
a)For a traditional DAC Scheme, how many relationships between users and permissions must be defined?
b)For a RBAC system, how many relationships between users and permissions must be defined


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but this is clearly a post from study material and we have forum rules against supporting of such.

Thread will now be closed.


----------

